# MAC wipes dupes ?!



## urbanD0LL (Jan 26, 2010)

MAC wipes are the boooomb , there's so much product in them and they really wipe off everythaaaang ! i bought some from Neutrogena today and they 're not all that ! my face is itching from rubbing too hard now .


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 26, 2010)

Try unscented baby wipes.  Work like a charm.


----------



## mern (Jan 26, 2010)

I  use the kirkland brand from costco and find they work awesome! Plus they are super super cheap!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 26, 2010)

i NEVER go to costco =( 
baby wipes? are they super duper wet ?


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ I just buy the generic brand at Target and they work very well for me.  Not sure about the "wetness factor" compared to MAC Wipes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 26, 2010)

I occationally use EQUATE Facial Cleaning Towelettes from Walmart. The reason I like them is they have a smooth and textured side. As for the wetness factor storing your wipes upside down will help.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 26, 2010)

I've never tried Mac Wipes, but I love Target's brand of Ponds Wipes.  I assume the Ponds would be just as good.  They are super wet, and take everything off.  I store them upside down to ensure they stay very moist.  I've used baby wipes on my face before, and my face did not appreciate it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 27, 2010)

I use baby wipes and they're fine for me.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 27, 2010)

When I'm out of MAC wipes($) I get Pond's Wipes but it doesn't even comes close to a MAC wipe because it's not as moisten...I don't think that there is a dupe out there yet for that... =(


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 27, 2010)

I use Kirkland Wipes, but baby wipes work really well too!


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 27, 2010)

Urbandoll -- like you, I love MAC wipes.  

I (& my sister) have tried the Target's brand of pond's wipes, Walgreen's brand of pond's wipes and the actual pond's wipes -- none of them compare to MAC as far as removing makeup.  I would still have to rinse my face after wiping since it felt like a greasy film. 

Now I have NOT tried baby wipes and I do have a Costco membership.  So I'll give that a go.  

But for now, I haven't been able to find a dupe for MAC wipes **sigh**


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 27, 2010)

ok so i returned my Neutrogena ones and got Garraud Paris wipes. The reason I took them was because the package was soooo heavy like , there's no waaay these babies couldn't be loaded with cleasing product , and guess what they are ! Not cheap though , $11.99 CDN for 25 . I could have gotten 100 MAC wipes for $31 CDN but the drugstore where i got the Neutrogena wipes only allowed me to do an exchange ... oh well .


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 27, 2010)

i must be alone. i do not like MAC wipes at all. can't stand the smell & it always feels like there's a film left on my skin.

i use Ponds wipes and love them! super moist & not expensive at all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_i must be alone. i do not like MAC wipes at all. can't stand the smell & it always feels like there's a film left on my skin.

i use Ponds wipes and love them! super moist & not expensive at all._

 
I'm not fond of MAC wipes either and for a very simple reason. THE SMELL. I really dont like it.


----------



## Civies (Jan 28, 2010)

EQUATE like someone said is amazing! They have refillables, 120 wipes for $10 (CAD too so in the states it's probably a few dollars cheaper). They get all my makeup off and the scent is great


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 29, 2010)

I use the maybelline ones and really like those . I wear lots of black eyeliner and mascara and this seems to remove it all.


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

you could use a cleansing water on a cotton pad. i've used wet cloths before and sometimes if it's not sealed tightly, it dries out and all the cloths become useless.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 1, 2010)

I buy the CVS makeup remover wipes. They're like $5.99 for a pk of 30. Every few wks they have them BOGO 1/2 off.


----------



## dmcgeo (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Neutrogena Night wipes. I love the smell. I also love the smell of the MAC wipes-- I think they smell fresh. I did the math and the MAC wipes if bought in bulk are actually cheaper per sheet than Neutrogena.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Johnson & Johnson wipes! They have 3 different kinds : Normal, Dry & sensitive skin. I use the sensitive skin one!  I think it's $16 for 3 packs of 25 wipes it in Aus!


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

Costco's Kirkland brand sells make up wipes. They are truly the best ones. I have used baby wipes and I love the Kirkland ones better. 

I think its 12$CAN and you get a 150 or something and they come in small packages that hold like 30 then they have two packages that hold 15 so you can put that pack in your purse.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Costco makeup wipes are seriously the best I have tried! 
You get like 150 or something like that for $11.00!! They have no alcohol in them and there are moisturizing and soothing ingredients in them.
They take my makeup off instantly and I actually like them better than MAC. MAC really does overcharge for their wipes when other brands are just as good if not better. You could get 3 150 packs at costco for almost the same price as 100 from MAC.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 11, 2010)

I've recently found Yes to Cucumbers facial towelettes.  They're only like $4 in the organic beauty section at Target, and they take of makeup just as well as any other makeup remover I've tried.


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2010)

I much prefer the jhonson and jhonson make up wipes to the MAC ones.


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

I use ones from Costco. I saw it and I thought it was so cheap I'd give it a try. They work pretty good and they come with so much in a pack! I'm never going to run out.


----------

